# Why are Trailers and Commercials SO LOUD?



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

Increased Dynamic range is a good thing because it makes a jet engine sound like a jet engine and it makes a pin drop sound like a pin drop.
That being said I think when it comes to trailers and commercials, the increased dynamic range is being ABUSED.
I mean EVERY SINGLE SECOND of every commercial and EVERY SINGLE SECOND of every trailer I viewed the other day before Fahrenheit 9/11 must have been a CONSTANT 140 or 150db.
The SPL and dynamic range was fine for Fahrenheit 9/11 itself , and jet engines were loud and explosions in the movie were loud, but quitet scenes were quiet and everything in between was in between.
Next time I may think about wearing ear plugs during the trailers and commercials and taking out the ear plugs when the feature begins.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The question is, why do we as a group put up with 10 minutes of commercials before a movie? The first time I went to a the theater and they played a commercial, I got up and went to the manager and demanded a refund. AFAIK, I was the only one to do it. So, due to apathy, the audience got what they wanted...commercials before the movie. Soon, there will be 2 minute intermission in some movies with commercials in them. I can see it coming.

See ya
Tony


----------

